# Wilson or Nighthawk



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

Need a little help from those who have not only shot these guns but had to deal with the companies on a customer service issues. I want a commander size 1911, Wilson CBQ or Nighthawk (I believe it's a Talon II)?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

mashley707 said:


> Need a little help from those who have not only shot these guns but had to deal with the companies on a customer service issues. I want a commander size 1911, Wilson CBQ or Nighthawk (I believe it's a Talon II)?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


How about a Predator II instead? Its just like the Talon, but has the cool barrel. :mrgreen:

Here's mine. I added quite a few options from Nighthawk.














































I also own a couple Wilsons and they are great as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man that is sweet!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Beautiful pistol. Very high drool factor..:drooling::drooling::drooling:


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I can only speak for Nighthawk Custom, they're pistols are top notch, as is their customer service!

Here is mine










It is a tackdriver, and 100% reliable in 1000 rounds.

Good luck in your decision, I decided based on price and the way the muzzle looks (flush with the bushing)


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Wilson or Nighthawk?


There is no wrong answer here. Only personal preferences.


----------



## BCC (May 18, 2007)

I'll own a Wilson some day too.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I posted my Nighthawk, so I may as well post my Wilsons. Great 1911s.

CQB and Classic Super Grade


----------



## aflin (Apr 1, 2008)

Considering how Nighthawks Creators came from Wilson Combat, you cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

^ He beat me to it.... The better half of the wilson team went Nighthawk... I have heard everyone tell me they love the Nighthawk Pistols... Wilsons take forever to make, and plus they mess up orders alot.... (I work at a gun store)


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the info, bac1023, lov the Night Hawk.

Mike


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

In case you were unaware, the fellows who started nighthawk, were all long-time employees of wilson combat. They learned their skills from mr. Bill over a period of many years. That is the reason the nighthawk pistols are so $$$$$$$ & obviously so well made. Enjoy yours !!!!!!!


----------



## gpo1956 (Nov 18, 2010)

As has been stated, its pretty inter-mingled in the NW Arkansas 1911 community. The hills are full of Wilson trained smiths either working for Wilson's, other companies or on their own. I've spent time at both places. As stated, they are virtually the same pistols coming form either shop. You have more leeway with parts preference with Nighthawk, as obviously, with Wilson, you're going to get wilson parts. I've owned a lot of both and to me, there is virtually no difference in fit, finish or performance.


----------

